# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Thankyou   ozwinner,

## morrell

The post you started is really appreciated as it,s what my wife Nadene & me (Stephen) to get a great insight into the hobby of leadlighting,also thanks for the headsup on the OZZY leadlight book that were waiting for to turn up       * Zoom unavailableEnlarge*      :Yippy:  :2thumbsup:        **   *Designs for Australian Leadlighting by Paul Danaher & Dexter Jackson PB*

----------

